

Scott Weiss Replaces Marc Andreessen on Mixed Media Lab's Board - J-H
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/02/marc-andreessen-mixed-media-labs/

======
googoobaby
Talk about a tempest in a teapot. A teapot fit for a doll's house too.

